# Getting Error R6034 microsoft visual c++ runtime library



## rizwan0612 (May 27, 2008)

Hello All,

i have one windows application in vb.net and also in this application i'm using VS.Net C++ Dll, in this dll some methods are their like "EApiOpenModel()" method. this method has open the Allfusion76 "ief0000.dat" dat files then i'm getting error "Runtime Error! Program:"exe name" R6034 An application has made an attempt to load the C runtime library incorrectly. Please contact the applicaton's support team for more infirmation". But when i'm installing Allfusion75 then not any error i'm getting.
Please give me suggetion.


----------

